# Fire pit



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Decided to build me a fire pit. I already had the square pavers for the base. Went to Huntsville and purchased the steel rings for the inside of the pit. Both several. One for the ministry and one for a neighbor. Bought the bricks at Lowes for $1 each ( 42 bricks ). The ring was $30. 30 inch x 1/2 wall. The 36 inch for the ministry was $40. Took 2 or 3 hours and it was done. Now to enjoy it with the cold weather. This was an easy DIY project once I had all the materials. Now for some chairs or benches.May build some benches out of some trees we cut down recently.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Nice looking pit......


----------



## easy131 (May 21, 2004)

where did you get the steel ring?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The name of the place is S&S Pipe supply . Located in Huntsville. Hwy 75 north location. Last exit on north side of Huntsville and cross over to the west side going north. The 30 inch is a good size for a backyard. I built one for the women ministry using a 36 inch ring. It looks just like this one but larger. Same type of bricks ( pavers ).


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Good job ...
.


----------



## jirby25 (Nov 24, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## tlconstructiontx (Jul 15, 2021)

Very Good!!!


----------

